

Coursera Model Thinking Course Now Live - Kopion
http://www.modelthinking-class.org/

======
waveman
Only the preview videos are live. The course is subject to the same delays as
the other Stanford courses.

~~~
rohitarondekar
You can sign up for a coursera account. Many more video lectures are up.
Discussion forum is also open

------
NeilCJames
saas-class.org is up as well.

